# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Introducing the Sorensen AX

## Steve Sorensen

I've posted a few pictures of the new AX in the white, but wanted to give the full rundown now that it is completed and headed out into the world.

 

As I mentioned previously, I was looking at the back of the FX, which is longer and sleeker than a traditional F-style, and realized I would love to see that same body shape as an A-style. Here's the FX view which got the idea rolling -- 



At the same time, I've always been bugged that many new A-style mandolins seem to get short-changed in details or finishing (compared to their more scroll-ey counterparts).  So, I decided that if I was going to build an A-style, it needed to have all the traits that I find important in the other instruments that I'm building --

Top quality tone woods.  In this case, a one-piece Englemann top and a one-piece curly Red Maple back and sides, and a hard maple neck. Mahogany internal blocking and kerfing.Hand graduated top, back and tonebars.  F-holes designed specifically for the body style and which are hand-rounded on the inside edges.A hand-rubbed plus spray-detailed sunburst.Traditional old school Oil Varnish and Shellac French Polish finish.Fully bound.Radiused, bound fingerboard with Gold EVO frets; Bone or MOP nut. 2-way Adjustable truss rod.Detailed inlay for the headstock.Quality hardware - Allen or James tailpiece; High-end bridge; Schaller, Grover or Rubner tuners; Ebony, bound pickguard.

So, here's how it all came together in the prototype --

  

 

This instrument is now heading over to Raleigh for IBMA 2015.  I'm really looking forward to hearing how it works for players.  Hopefully there will be some opportunities to get some good feedback, video and sound to add to the discussion!

Steve

----------

chasray, 

dang, 

Daniel Vance, 

DataNick, 

Denman John, 

fatt-dad, 

GarY Nava, 

Hal Jeanes, 

hank, 

Ivan Kelsall, 

Perry Babasin, 

pheffernan, 

Robert B, 

SteveAH

----------


## Canoedad

You evil man!

----------


## sgarrity

That is stunning!

----------


## darylcrisp

looks like a mandolin Superman would have in his room, for relaxing after a hard day.

awesome looks, love the headstock shape and the design(straight pull of all strings).

d

----------

hank

----------


## Tavy

Beautiful!

----------


## Skip Kelley

Steve, that is a killer looking A model for sure! Scroll-ey things look out! The burst is perfect and I love that one piece back!

----------


## AlanN

*This instrument is now heading over to Raleigh for IBMA 2015*

Yay!

and I hope to get my clumsy hands on it there!

----------


## craigw

What Shaun, Tavy and Skip said!

----------


## Grommet

Beautiful design and build Steve!

Scott

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

That's a pretty sensational looking instrument Steve. Even if you couldn't string 2 notes together,i reckon you'd still get an audience of admirers. I really do love 'different' if it's done with taste, & that fits the bill in every category !!!, :Disbelief: 
                                                                                                                                     Ivan :Chicken:

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Thanks for the nice feedback, guys!  It was a delight to build and I'm looking forward to making more. 

What really matters is how it plays, so it will be great fun to watch how it works for all the pickers, young and old, at IBMA.

Steve

----------


## Ron McMillan

The picture of the back takes care of my computer wallpaper for the next few months...  :Smile:

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Ha!  Headstock shot is my desktop wallpaper . . . for now.



Steve

----------

hank

----------


## Paul Busman

Beautiful!  I love the contrasting wood binding.

----------


## CWRoyds

Beautiful instrument!!
Are there any stores in Los Angeles that carry them, or happen to have one that you know of?
I would love to try out a Sorenson.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

CW, 
My shop, home and I are all in Santa Clarita!  Come on up and pick ! ! ! 
Steve

----------

CWRoyds

----------


## Bigtuna

Wow. Look forward to seeing you this coming weekend!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Getting to hear some amazing players check out the AX prototype at IBMA 2015 . . . including this mystery player who slips effortlessly from Monroe style to crosspicking to swing to jazz to classical.



Steve

----------


## atbuckner21

This is amazing.  :Smile:

----------


## Steve Sorensen

The consistent feedback about this AX has been, "Even response across the strings, really sweet tone, but still powerful 'pop'.  Really easy to play up the neck."

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

We had some fairly good pickers drop by to check out the AX today. . . including this funky newgrass guy.



Steve

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Michael Lewis

IBMA (I Been Mostly Awake)  Steve, I hope you can get some sleep!  It's a looonnng haul to Sunday evening/ Monday morning.

It sounds like you hit this one out of the park!  Good on ya!

----------


## CWRoyds

Wow. Sam Bush!  Nice!! I bet he sounded awesome on that mandolin.

----------


## Skip Kelley

I played Steve's AX yesterday and it's a hoss! Big thump when you chop, great bell like treble and plays like butter! It's everything a mandolin should be! Nice job Steve!

----------


## eadg145

That's a really nice design, Steve.  The hits just keep on coming!  I like it all, but I particularly love that headstock inlay.  Just beautiful!

----------


## Robert B

Breathtaking!

----------


## Jim Gallaher

That "mystery picker" description sounds like Johnny Staats...

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Not Johnny Staats.  Good try.
Steve

----------


## AlanN

That would be JR (and not the Dallas guy...)

and I played the A model in a raucous jam up in the Calif. suite late Sat night. Lovely to hear and hold, and it held its own very well. Was impressed with the power and tone...and the _lightness_ of the mandolin.

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

My new favorite AX shot - 



Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here is a bit of video, featuring Clint White on his AX, from a recent house concert with NuBlu at the Sorensen place --




Many thanks to Lincoln Hoppe who shot, edited, and mixed this video.

Steve

----------

darylcrisp, 

j. condino, 

Kowboy

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Was able just barely squeeze this AX in with the box headed for IBMA 2016 -- 

 

Steve

----------


## AlanN

Cool, Steve. Can't wait to hear and hold in person....another IBMA upon us, imagine that...

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Danny Roberts taking a quiet moment to pick on his new AX before the SPBGMA 2017 Awards ceremony --

https://www.facebook.com/danny.rober...8518407098677/

And here is a parting shot as it headed his way -- 



Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Some new sound from Danny Roberts on that AX -- 

https://www.facebook.com/danny.rober...8821188028011/

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Been awhile since we've heard from Danny's AX.  

Here is the very talented young picker Zack Arnold (Claybank) on the AX with Danny on his Sorensen VX for bit of _Big Mon_.  Video quality is phone>Facebook>YouTube . . . but sound quality is pretty good  -- 




Here is the Facebook link for a cleaner view of the video -
https://www.facebook.com/DannyRobert...3763280512666/

Steve

----------


## AlanN

Sooo-eeet!

----------


## red7flag

Nice job Steve.  I think the headstock is more appropriate for the A body than it is for its cousin the Fx.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's a cool video from *Nu-Blu* featuring Clint White on his Sorensen AX (and fiddle too) --




Steve

----------

Joey Anchors

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

Great video, and that mandolin is visual art that makes magical music. Thanks for sharing this!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Steve

----------

Jesse Kinman

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Just gonna leave this right here for you to enjoy -- 

https://www.facebook.com/ThePowellFa...0josh%20powell

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Silas Powell, picking an AX, getting warmed up for a gig, on a Train -- 




Steve

----------

Bill McCall

----------


## pelone

Do not care for the head stock---in regards to "normal"---if it ain't broke do not attempt to fix it.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I tend to ignore the angry old apes, but for those who are still looking outside the box -- 




Steve

PS - Here's Silas Powell playing that ol' standard "Rawhide" on that newfangled mandolin --

https://www.facebook.com/ThePowellFa...4538609769470/

You get the point.

----------

Jesse Kinman

----------


## Jesse Kinman

> Do not care for the head stock---in regards to "normal"---if it ain't broke do not attempt to fix it.


I can see your concern.... if he was building a replacement neck on a Gibson A5 or the like, but the man is producing his own stuff. 
You are for sure entitled to your opinion, but you don’t have to sound like a jerk voicing it.  This mandolin is not my “style” either, but it is a beautiful work of art in its own right!  If I could afford it, I would definitely buy one of his VX mandolins, as that is more my “style”.    Think before you quack.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Silas Powell warming up that AX for Merlefest 2018 -- 




Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen



----------


## Steve Sorensen

Silas Powell -_ Panhandle Country_




Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's a little bit of "Dusty Miller" from Galax --




Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Joey Lazio playing his Sorensen AX with *Brett Bass and Melted Plectrum* at the *Baygrass Bluegrass Festival* --




Steve

----------

John Lloyd

----------


## Steve Sorensen

*Rawhide!*




Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A rarely heard, cool tune from Joey Lazio - _Fred Digs Up a Hornet's Nest_




Steve

----------

Chuck Leyda

----------

